# Morewood Makulu



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

Finally got the beast built Its a medium frame, with custom paint, regular black. All Morewood frames may be ordered with a different color from the stock offerings for a small upcharge. The maiden voyaqe will be at the GES event tomorow at Launch Bike Park, with the race on Sunday. Here's the build;

Morewood Makulu, med
CCDB
Manitou Dorado Pro
Truvativ direct stem
Answer Protaper bar
Formula The Ones brakes
Sram XO Shifter
Sram X9 der
Truvatic Stylo seatpost
Selle Italia SLR TLD Spider edition
E13 Crankset
E13 LG1+ guide
E13 Chainring 38t
Sram 970 DH cassette
Sram 991 chain
Easton Havoc DH wheelset 
Maxxis Minion DHF 3C 2.5 two ply wire bead front and rear
Heavy tubes
CC Angleset with 1.5deg reducers
Answer Rove pedals

weight- 40.5lbs

Really looking forward to riding this animal!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

You live in a nice looking neighborhood. I'd leave it on the porch at night.

That frame looks great with the Dorado, the colors and big straight lines.


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Lelandjt:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Sickness!
:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

That frame and fork go together like bread and butter. Dang that's a beauty you've got there. I would have gone with the black and red bars but with the few gold bits on there they still look good. I'd love to hear a ride report on the frame and the fork.


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

I just told my wife this is going to be my next bike. She just looked at me all weird. 

I have a 2006 morewood shova lt and I love it. 

Do report back on the bike.


----------



## cadwiz (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice build! You're gonna love the Dorado.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful bike


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

I still sort of miss the swoopy top tube of the 1st generation of the Makulu, but that is one sweet-looking ride right there! Killer build too.


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice build Ben!


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words! Those gold bars were something I acquired at while back and they were waiting to be installed on something, they went on this rig. I hear ya about the red, but I kinda dig the offset-ed-ness(I know there is a better word, but Im at a loss). I rode it for the first time at the GES race this past weekend. I hope to shuttle with it this weekend. When that happens I will give you my impressions. However, I can say that the bike is cat-like quiet. And, I dont mean "new-bike" quiet, this thing is plain quiet. Secondly, what Ive found riding it so far is how much it needs speed to shine. If you're willing to jump to a new warpfactor, this thing will comfortably carry you through. Hope to have more comprehensive write up later. Thanks again!!


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

bunnyhopbikes said:


> Thanks for the kind words! Those gold bars were something I acquired at while back and they were waiting to be installed on something, they went on this rig. I hear ya about the red, but I kinda dig the offset-ed-ness(I know there is a better word, but Im at a loss). I rode it for the first time at the GES race this past weekend. I hope to shuttle with it this weekend. When that happens I will give you my impressions. However, I can say that the bike is cat-like quiet. And, I dont mean "new-bike" quiet, this thing is plain quiet. Secondly, what Ive found riding it so far is how much it needs speed to shine. If you're willing to jump to a new warpfactor, this thing will comfortably carry you through. Hope to have more comprehensive write up later. Thanks again!!


I think the word you are looking for is "complementary color"  I find the gold bars go really well with the rest of the color scheme.

I finally had the pleasure of riding my Makulu this past weekend, and the 250 lb spring worked PERFECT. I only bottomed it out once, and I was just being stupid. I think I had my seat a bit too low/slanted initially, and my butt was just sliding off to the rear tire.

Compared to my Nomad, the Makulu just plows through everything, and really wants to stay on the ground. I'm SO glad I made the switch :thumbsup:

Thanks again for the help


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

Definitely a sweet ride. The sheer number of cool DH frames is making it hard to decide what will be my next choice. Cant wait to hear your impressions.


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

macming said:


> I think the word you are looking for is "complementary color"  I find the gold bars go really well with the rest of the color scheme.
> 
> I finally had the pleasure of riding my Makulu this past weekend, and the 250 lb spring worked PERFECT. I only bottomed it out once, and I was just being stupid. I think I had my seat a bit too low/slanted initially, and my butt was just sliding off to the rear tire.
> 
> ...


Excellent Macming! Im glad to hear it!


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice! Weight is pretty good considering the wheelset, tires and tubes.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

That thing is KILLER would love to ride one for a few weeks!


----------



## cycad (Jan 5, 2011)

nice ride...

now i'm interested in the makulu...


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

beautiful biek im interested in hearing a review about it!


----------



## ChazB (Jul 27, 2011)

lol i wondered whos bike it is, i found a pic of it and i absolutley love it! its my background!


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

Could you tell me how have you found the sizing of the Med frame and how tall you are? Thanks


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

Chuckie said:


> Could you tell me how have you found the sizing of the Med frame and how tall you are? Thanks


Thanks for all of the kind comments guys! I am away from home and will prob do a followup on the bike in a few weeks. Did get to race it in a downpour last weekend in PA. 
Chuckle, I'm 6' with 33" inseam. Fits me perfect! These Makulu med's are slightly larger than other brand mediums.


----------

